# Heavy Breathing



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

My male kribensis is hanging out at one spot at the bottom of the tank, breathing heavily/rapidly. He doesn't look too ill but he doesn't look "comfortable" either. He will perk up and color up a bit when the female comes over for a visit, but he doesn't leave his spot even after she shimmies at him.

Water parameters are good - 0, 0, 5. Temp approx 76 degrees. PH buffered at 7.0. In a 29 gallon with his lady friend, six zebra danios, and a poor lone cory (plus two mystery snails and assorted MTS).

He shows no other symptoms (fins good, gills look fine, no spots or sores) and the other inhabitants are all their normal active selves. But if he's uncomfortable and I can do something to help perk him up, I'd like to do so. I've already done a 20% water change but it hasn't seemed to help. I don't think he's stressed (he hasn't been bullied and hasn't been chasing anyone off).

I'm quite certain my water is in excellent condition, but should I do another wc? Or would that just add stress that he doesn't really need right now? Any other thoughts/ideas? I just don't want to see this manifest into something worse when he should be cavorting with his frisky girlfriend


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

50% water change this morning, still no change. He's still panting and she's still energetic and acting just fine


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Usually a water change perks fish right up; my suggestion is to turn the light on their aquarium off (leave the room light on) to let him relax.


----------

